# PHA - Pure Hop Aroma



## Yob (2/9/13)

http://www.barthhaasgroup.com/johbarth/images/pdfs/pha_varietal_pg.pdf

anybody got experience with these? 

:icon_drool2: Pure Cascade Aroma :icon_drool2:


----------



## Phoney (2/9/13)

5 - 40ml per 100L? It must be pretty bloody potent. I'm thinking it would be good to have a watered down eye dropper bottle full of it, for those times like at the football or work functions when you are limited to bland lagers.


----------



## Ross (2/9/13)

You'll find some discussion here....

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/18142-craftbrewer-releases-liquid-hops/


----------



## slash22000 (2/9/13)

I somehow imagine taking an eyedropper of mysterious liquid to a bar/function and dripping it into people's drinks would get you arrested in like 3 minutes flat.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/9/13)

slash22000 said:


> I somehow imagine taking an eyedropper of mysterious liquid to a bar/function and dripping it into people's drinks would get you arrested in like 3 minutes flat.


Dont think anyone has yet been arrested for spiking their own drinks though.


----------

